# Big White Petrol Pigeon



## SBWHART (Sep 16, 2010)

We're going on holiday in a few months time and we're flying on a Airbus A380 the double Decker job so thought we'd check it out at Manchester here's a few pics

ITS BLOODY HUGE 






















Stew


----------



## Dave Sohlstrom (Sep 16, 2010)

That is one big bird. We are flying into Manchester next Saturday but on a much smaller bird I expect.

Dave


----------



## robwilk (Sep 16, 2010)

That is big . You wouldn't want it to roll over your toe would you. :big:
Rob...


----------



## Speedy (Sep 16, 2010)

I hear it can only land in certain airports because of its size :big:

I have a video of it at toronto pearson international airport moving on the runway.

sure was a beast!


----------



## itowbig (Sep 17, 2010)

needs a couple more engines if u ask me but i like more power  hahahah


----------



## Majorstrain (Sep 18, 2010)

You sure can fit a lot of Self Loading Freight on that bird. ;D
It needs an astrodome to finish it off though. Rof}
Enjoy the flight Stew.

Cheers,
Phil


----------

